# Couple of general questions



## Tony3696 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone!
I recently was given an Ariens ST524 by a friend. I pulled/cleaned the carb, changed the fuel lines, spark plug, & oil. Now she runs like a scalded dog! I knocked the rust off of it and threw on a coat of paint just until spring when I will be breaking it down and giving it a proper paint job. While I was tinkering around with it I hopped on Craigslist and found an older model Sno-Thro for $20. I was going to get the older one up and running to sell when something happened..... I caught the snowblower bug. The older one is going to get a "frame off" restoration this winter! 

I am having one heck of a time trying to figure out the model #s, and how old they are! I went through sscotsman's site (Awesome site BTW) but still can't find em. The newer machine is late 90s early 2000 as far as I know. The older one seems to be mid 70s? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Your older one is a 10,000 series built between 1965 and 1974.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


Your newer one is a 924,000 series.
They were built between 1974 and 2004.
The black handle bars started in 1980.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This might help with finding Model and serial number. Click on Blue tab(snow products).

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/model-locator/ariens/ariens-model-locator.pdf


----------



## Tony3696 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tony, Before you get going, start with trying to pull the wheel hubs. Then see if the auger rakes are free of the shafts. If they are rusted home, all the paint in the world won't help. I got lucky and found one well lubed. Others have not been so lucky. The wheel hubs being free allow you to get into the tractor body. The rakes can be problematic if you need to service the auger gear box and if they are rusted home on the shaft the shear pins are not able to sacrifice causing the auger gear box to take the full load of impact. Not a good thing. Hopefully those are all nice and loose. I've learned through the smarter guys on here to look for those things, just FYI.


----------



## Tony3696 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks JT. I removed the shear pins on the newer one and the augers spin easily on the shaft, I haven't checked the old one yet. I found the carburetor from the older one was growing broccoli, I have it soaking in fuel oil overnight. Tomorrow I will find out if it is salvageable. Both are missing the nameplate stickers & I don't see anything stamped into the frame. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

The engine ID's are on the top of your engine where the starter coil shroud bolts to the engine. Both should be near that metal loop on the top of your engines. 

Having the engine Model and serial # will be a big help in aging the older one if it is the original to your machine.

Sometimes a light sandpapering is need if you cannot read them well. But remember very light & level sandpapering. Then wipe off where you papered it and either wet it or put some white out over it and wipe it again might fill in the numbers..


----------



## Tony3696 (Sep 17, 2013)

Both engine stamps are in good shape.
The older one is
Mod # H70-130216D
Ser # 8306C


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Your older snowblower's birthday is either:

November 2, 1978 or November 1, 1968 built on shift and line C.

Sscotsman will nail it down for you! I'm guessing 1978??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Your older snowblower's birthday is either:
> 
> November 2, 1978 or November 1, 1968 built on shift and line C.
> 
> Sscotsman will nail it down for you! I'm guessing 1978??


I would go with 1968. They were not making that style anymore in 1978. (Unless someone switched a newer engine on it.)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Definitely 1968!  no question.
the 10,000 series wasn't being made in 1978, but that machine fits 1968 details perfectly..

Although November 1st is pretty late for the winter of '68/'69.. snowblower production for that winter was probably already wrapped up by then! So the engine probably sat around for a few months, and wound up on a new Ariens snowblower in the Spring or Summer of 1969, and was sold in the Autumn of 1969 as a 1969 model.

a 7HP in 1969 would be model 10954 or 10962.

Scot


----------



## Tony3696 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sscottsman knows his Ariens.

Tecumseh Birthday coming up: November 1, 1968 built on shift and line c

Ariens body Birthday:???? XXXX X, 1969

Scottsman is there a breakdown of Serial number or code# on an Ariens that gives D.O.M. fro the blower itself???


----------

